Ask HN: How does one obtain VC funding when they don’t have connections? - ryanmccullagh
======
tlb
It's true that you need connections, but fortunately there are ways to make
them. Either ask other founders for warm intros to their investors, or join an
accelerator like Y Combinator.

For more info, read the articles at
[https://www.ycombinator.com/resources/#fundraising](https://www.ycombinator.com/resources/#fundraising)

------
sharemywin
Traction

